# Just took delivery of an Elite Sport



## Teamfour (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes it is one of the low-end Motobecanes. I will use it primarily for getting around the paddock at race tracks and an occasional ride on the local path or rail trail.

The point of the post is only to say that the bike was delivered promptly with no damage. Assembly took maybe 45 minutes. Fit is very good: I got a 21" since I am 6'1". Derailleurs were well tuned out of the box and the wheels are visually true. Welds are immaculate (I weld race car roll cages so I can judge welds). 

If you are looking for a hybrid for recreational use, I think this is a well spent $249 (price went to $299 the day after I ordered).

PS: I am not a shill; just someone who spends way too much on race cars and needed an inexpensive bike.


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

I just took a look at it on their site. Darn nice bike for the money!!!! 

I have one of their $299 road bikes and am also very impressed with it.


----------



## Quartermaster (Jan 17, 2012)

Congrats on the new bike!

My Motoebcane has served me well for the last two years.


----------



## irishexpat (Mar 1, 2012)

I've spent the day looking at the elite sport and the elite trail, 50 bucks more but comes with discs. This is gonna be my car-replacing commuter bike for grad school in Michigan. 

I'm really hopeful that this will work out for me, but does anyone have any advice for me? 350 is the top end of my budget....I know a 2000 dollar bike would be better, but I can't afford that, nor would I want to keep it locked up on a college campus every day

I'm 6 foot 4 so I'm leaning towards the xxl 23 inch frame, but I'm gonna measure my road bike when I get home just for comparison. 

I'm thinking with some sks alley cat full fenders and some lights it will make a capable winter road machine


----------

